# What if, for one day, you were someone of the opposite gender?



## Demifiend (Nov 23, 2015)

For example, you're a male right now, and the next day, exactly at 12:00AM you become a Woman, and viceversa, how would respond to it?, what would you do?, what would your parents say about you?, what if the day that you became someone from the opposite sex was also the day of school, university, or work?.

It's a little funny thing that comes to my mind once in a while, I particularly, would stay calm, and analyze the situation, (probably, what would almost everyone do) see how it's my body naked, and finally, go to sleep until the other day if i'm free, otherwise, it would be problematic if i had to work that day, so i'll probably require a day off, and declare a "Disease" since what is happening to me, is definitely something not normal.

Calling a doctor wouldn't help much, but since it's only one day, it isn't gonna be too bad either.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 23, 2015)

Masturbate


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 23, 2015)

I would probably freak out at first then i would probably be wondering what the hell happened. Then i would probably go for a walk or something


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 23, 2015)

Being that I actually am transgender, this would actually be a rather convenient change for me. Sure as fuck would save me a shit ton of money and hassle to just streamline my transition and have it happen over night. That would be a great thing for me personally!


----------



## sirphayze (Nov 23, 2015)

I would go on with my life as normal


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 23, 2015)

I dunno I guess I'd be happy since I'm already feminine as heck.


----------



## ihaveahax (Nov 23, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Being that I actually am transgender, this would actually be a rather convenient change for me. Sure as fuck would save me a shit ton of money and hassle to just streamline my transition and have it happen over night. That would be a great thing for me personally!


it did say just for one day though, so...

for me, pretty much nothing because I never really have to do anything.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> it did say just for one day though, so...
> 
> for me, pretty much nothing because I never really have to do anything.


.-. I read the title wrong, now my candies gone, that's what happened.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 23, 2015)

Masturbation would get a lot cooler.


----------



## sirphayze (Nov 23, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Masturbation would get a lot cooler.



Any more stickier


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 23, 2015)

Only one day?

Boobs. All day.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 23, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Being that I actually am transgender



Pics please?

I'd masturbate first, then find a man to boink, then apply to be a stripper. This way I can be really close to the action, especially if other girls perform along with me. Then I'd make love to the women in the back.

Also, tear shit up, cause some chaos, break some rules. The next day, I'll be back to normal, and if I'm smart, my antics would trace back to my male self.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 23, 2015)

how would respond to it? *I would be pretty shocked*
what would you do? *Stay inside all day playing with my tits and vagina *
what would your parents say about you? *They wouldn't know because I'd be too busy with... yeah you get the idea.*
what if the day that you became someone from the opposite sex was also the day of school, university, or work? *I obviously wouldn't go, even if I tried no one would recognize me and they would probably throw me out thinking I was some sort of weirdo.*

It would be fun to have so many new body parts to play with, but that being said, I don't think I would want to stay that way forever. But for a day, sure I'm all for it


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 23, 2015)

It's very obvious


----------



## mgrev (Nov 23, 2015)

I would freak out at first, then i would try to find out what happened. after that i would probably try to hide as much as possible in school, at home etc. i would say i lost my voice and that my throat hurts. i would look at myself, and think about how it all happened. when i went to sleep, i would be waiting to see what happened the next day.


----------



## Seriel (Nov 23, 2015)

Everyone has really weird responses. @[email protected]
I would probably...
*thinks*
Meh, I dunno.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 23, 2015)

I'll definitely freak out.
Then, after the calm comes back, do normally.


----------



## Bimmel (Nov 23, 2015)

Search for the shortest red skirt I could find and go for a walk in the city, swinging my hips with grace.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 23, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Being that I actually am transgender, this would actually be a rather convenient change for me. Sure as fuck would save me a shit ton of money and hassle to just streamline my transition and have it happen over night. That would be a great thing for me personally!


You're not the only one.


----------



## Abcdfv (Nov 23, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> Masturbate


All day. While filming myself. All day. 

Did I say all day?


----------



## Patxinco (Nov 23, 2015)

Establish a new World Record, the first man going thru all Bases and making Home Run in, dunno, 10 seconds (time to strip)?

And go to a bar and get all free drinks i could get, with a friend, so if i get DRUNK AS HELL never make something to be forgotten, you know what i mean...


----------



## TecXero (Nov 23, 2015)

I'd probably be surprised, shrug it off (I enjoy a lot of scifi and fantasy with off the wall stuff, so it wouldn't really stretch my imagination that much beyond how it happened), masturbate for a few minutes out of curiosity, then go about my day. If the masturbation piqued my curiosity, then I'd probably call up my girlfriend and have her bring a strapon to sate my curiosity. Beyond that, I can't really think of anything I'd do differently.

I'm generally not one to focus on sex, but that's the only thing I can think of that would be different, unless my old clothes don't fit comfortably anymore. I imagine my interactions with people in public would be different, drawing attention I don't normally draw, but I generally avoid going out in public as much as I can, anyway. I imagine having a period and whatnot could help me empathize better with women. Maybe manipulate weaker willed men (not saying women typically do that, just that I'd do that). I don't know, that's all I've got.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 23, 2015)

I'd put a radish in my butt.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Only one day?
> 
> Boobs. All day.


Yes, fondle dem boobs.


----------



## Issac (Nov 23, 2015)

Well, I'd masturbate for sure. I'm really curious how an orgasm is for the opposite sex. I wouldn't do that all day, too old for that shit 
But apart from that I don't know what I'd do actually. Perhaps experiment on how people look at me when I'm out, compared to me as a guy. 
I'm an invisible ghost as a male, no one ever notices me... would be fun to see if someone would notice me as a girl. Even if I'd turn into a "ugly" girl, I bet I'd get more attention.

Oh, I'd go buy or do something I'd be scared or ashamed of if I was myself. Like buy a sex toy or drugs or something, since I'd change the next day, no one would know


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> Pics please?


I'd much rather not. Cameras and I don't quite agree.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 24, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I'd much rather not. Cameras and I don't quite agree.



I don't judge.


----------



## Exavold (Nov 24, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I dunno I guess I'd be happy since I'm already feminine as heck.


^

(i'd still masturbate though honestly.)


----------



## jDSX (Nov 24, 2015)

I would wake up and play with myself and go into the bathroom and say to myself in the mirror: Would you fuck me? I'd fuck me. I'd fuck me hard.


----------



## Dork (Nov 24, 2015)

I'd tell the OP how stupid his thread is.


----------



## Minox (Nov 24, 2015)

I'd probably freak out.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 24, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Being that I actually am transgender, this would actually be a rather convenient change for me. Sure as fuck would save me a shit ton of money and hassle to just streamline my transition and have it happen over night. That would be a great thing for me personally!


This. All this.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

I dunno, but I'd probably be freaked out at first.


----------



## ric. (Nov 24, 2015)

I'd livestream myself playing games on twitch for mad dosh.
Also masturbate furiously.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 24, 2015)

ric. said:


> I'd livestream myself playing games on twitch for mad dosh.
> Also masturbate furiously.


Nah, rather get fucked.


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 24, 2015)

Blood Fetish said:


> I'd put a radish in my butt.


You finally get a vagina and you stick it in your butt...

Really...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

I would flm some movies of all my new woman body, and see what I can do with it :-)
it can be great for one day- lets say you can film a porn movie, upload it, earn alotta money and the other day just watch it and masturbate on (with?) it. 
I would freak out at the first moment, but then I will act very fast- hide in my room for the whole day and - you know...
sorry for bad english


----------



## ric. (Nov 24, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> Nah, rather get fucked.


I like your thinking.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

maybe I'll go to the pub and get fucked LOL sounds crazy- being vergin for one day is too much LOL
also would be funny to feel the thing that the other side feels


----------



## Demifiend (Nov 24, 2015)

Dork said:


> I'd tell the OP how stupid his thread is.



Excuse me?, this is the Offtopic forum, we are allowed to talk about anything, even "What If" threads, if you find it ridiculous or not, that isn't the problem of other people, i'm kindly telling you that, if you don't have anything important (or relevant) to say about the thread, please refrain from posting here.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 24, 2015)

Obviously masturbate all day, if possible, fuck all day.

Because, I mean, it's only one fucking day ( pun intended ) and you would never be able to do it again, might as well do what I can't do being a male.


----------



## ric. (Nov 24, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> Obviously masturbate all day, if possible, fuck all day.
> 
> Because, I mean, it's only one fucking day ( pun intended ) and you would never be able to do it again, might as well do what I can't do being a male.


The question is - what happens if you get pregnant during that day? Do you stay pregnant after going back to being a guy? Will you poop a baby after 9 months?

The world must know.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

ric. said:


> The question is - what happens if you get pregnant during that day? Do you stay pregnant after going back to being a guy? Will you poop a baby after 9 months?
> 
> The world must know.


oh god, real-life mpreg


----------



## Issac (Nov 24, 2015)

jDSX said:


> I would wake up and play with myself and go into the bathroom and say to myself in the mirror: *Would you fuck me? I'd fuck me. *I'd fuck me hard.


^bold part reminded me of a song (sung by the girl in that old nintendo movie "The Wizard"): Rilo Kiley - Glendora 


Sorry for being kinda off-topic


----------



## ric. (Nov 24, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> oh god, real-life mpreg


Just like in my yaois. Now we're only missing the gorilla-sized hands and we're all set.


----------



## bannana2 (Nov 24, 2015)

Probably go and fuck every guy I could get my hands on.  I'd be a slut!  One day, right? Well, first I'd find a real butch lesbo to teach me about the female body. but just say I was experimenting.  Then I'd fuck every cute/hot dude I come across that day.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 24, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> What would your parents say about you?, what if the day that you became someone from the opposite sex was also the day of school, university, or work?...
> 
> ...Calling a doctor wouldn't help much, but since it's only one day, it isn't gonna be too bad either.



Only for one day? I would call in sick and go do whatever was culturally off limits to me as a male. Things you aren't allowed to do because "men aren't men if they do this" sexist nonsense. It'd be a fun experience, I think.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ric. said:


> The question is - what happens if you get pregnant during that day? Do you stay pregnant after going back to being a guy? Will you poop a baby after 9 months?
> 
> The world must know.


Red Dwarf answers all:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_Universe_(Red_Dwarf)


----------



## Viri (Nov 24, 2015)

If I didn't know it was for one day, I'd freak the fuck out, and think I'm dying, or the government released some biological weapon that fucked with our DNA.


----------



## ErikH526 (Nov 24, 2015)

-


----------



## TecXero (Nov 24, 2015)

On a more mental level, I wonder if we'd have some troubles thinking as we normally do. As it stands to reasons we'd be going through a withdraw while simultaneously having a high. As a male, I have a lot of testosterone going through my system and little to no estrogen. If I suddenly became female, it would quickly become the opposite. Since they're chemicals that saturate our systems, essentially a natural drug, it stands to reason I'd start feeling a withdraws from testosterone while at the same time feeling a new high from estrogen. It might be like some sort of puberty all over again.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 24, 2015)

I'll be weird

I'd do something non sexual


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 24, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I'll be weird
> 
> I'd do something non sexual



What kind of monster are you?


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 24, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> What kind of monster are you?


One who would rather do something fun instead of masturbating with my new privates


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 24, 2015)

Y'all should read/watch Yamada-kun and the Seven Witches.


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 24, 2015)

ErikH526 said:


> If I were the opposite gender for one day I would want an abortion. I'm not joking about this one, women do feel lucky to have abortions!


 yea man. I hate that as a guy, I'm not allowed to have abortions when I'm pregnant. No fair. Only women are allowed to have abortions wtf?!


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 24, 2015)

I'd probably make a sandwich.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 24, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> One who would rather do something fun instead of masturbating with my new privates



Your definition of fun sure is weird


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> Your definition of fun sure is weird


It's my definition of fun, but maybe because I'm asexual + have no sexual desire at all


----------



## AlanWeird (Nov 24, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> .-. I read the title wrong, now my candies gone, that's what happened.


BAGOW!


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 24, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> It's my definition of fun, but maybe because I'm asexual + have no sexual desire at all



It's okay, I'm just joking :v 
I probably wouldn't do anything like that either, because I'm a loser hehe


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> It's okay, I'm just joking :v
> I probably wouldn't do anything like that either, because I'm a loser hehe


lmao I knew you were joking


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 24, 2015)

See what it feels like. It would actually be kind of enlightening to be a girl for a month, actually, not just a day. Maybe that's how world peace will be established


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> See what it feels like. It would actually be kind of enlightening to be a girl for a month *(excluding the end of the month)*, actually, not just a day. Maybe that's how world peace will be established


fixed


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 24, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> fixed


No honestly I would want to experience at least one menstruation cycle


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> No honestly I would want to experience at least one menstruation cycle


Hopefully you wouldn't have a horrendously painful period, then.


----------



## ihaveahax (Nov 24, 2015)

I know I already responded but I might as well

I'd probably be straight for that day


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 24, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Hopefully you wouldn't have a horrendously painful period, then.


It would almost be better if I didn't. That way I'd be able to better empathize with girls who do get them


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 25, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> See what it feels like. It would actually be kind of enlightening to be a girl for a month, actually, not just a day. Maybe that's how world peace will be established


I agree. What can we honestly do for a day? Really not much

Problem is, I'm committed to school and work. So I would have difficulty commiting to change my gender. Unless time wouldn't matter and we had a sandbox to work with. That would be perfect. In that case, why not extend it to a full year? That would be immense to be able to fully understand the other gender really well.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2015)

I'd continue with me life, like I do every single day c:

Already am genderfluid~


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 25, 2015)

Girl's locker room


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 25, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


> Girl's locker room


You know, I guess that raises an important question; would your sexual preference stay the same or would it change with your gender for the time period?


----------



## ihaveahax (Nov 25, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You know, I guess that raises an important question; would your sexual preference stay the same or would it change with your gender for the time period?





ihaveamac said:


> I know I already responded but I might as well
> 
> I'd probably be straight for that day


does this answer your question? I said this a few posts ago.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 25, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You know, I guess that raises an important question; would your sexual preference stay the same or would it change with your gender for the time period?



If it did, Boy's locker room


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Nov 25, 2015)

EDIT: (You know, this probably isn't the place for my life story so just disregard this.)


----------



## Rhyser (Nov 25, 2015)

If 10/10 whore myself out for money so can buy new gaming rig when back male.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 25, 2015)

Rhyser said:


> If 10/10 whore myself out for money so can buy new gaming rig when back male.


As long as you don't want a Titan gpu


----------



## Ridge (Nov 25, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Being that I actually am transgender, this would actually be a rather convenient change for me. Sure as fuck would save me a shit ton of money and hassle to just streamline my transition and have it happen over night. That would be a great thing for me personally!





Pingouin7 said:


> You're not the only one.


*raises hand*

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one, and that not everyone just wants to do gross stuff..


----------



## Leigho (Nov 25, 2015)

Rhyser said:


> If 10/10 whore myself out for money so can buy new gaming rig when back male.



This


----------



## ric. (Nov 25, 2015)

Rhyser said:


> If 10/10 whore myself out for money so can buy new gaming rig when back male.


Implying I'd want to stop whoring myself even after going back. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
N-No homo.


----------

